# Anyone from South Carolina?



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Sadly, I am residing here now (OMG I KID, lol!)

I am a Los Angeles native and ended up here... somehow 

I live near to Camden, Steeplechase Capital of the World (so they say!)

Anyone else?


... omg please tell me out of some 7,000 members im not the only one from SC! LOL!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wanted to welcome you to the forum, hope I didn't get your hopes up as I'm from Oregon :wink: I am from Cali myself originally, although Northern, in the SF Bay Area!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

OOHHHH OH PICK ME I AM! IM FROM NEAR CHARLESTON BUT NOT FROM THERE lol sorry for caps i thought no one was from this tiny place


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Thanks for the Welcome *wiggles her imaginary glasses and looks at Got2Gallop's Join Date*

Looks like I should be the one welcoming you though!  You green bean!  *smugly polishes her Dec. 2006 Join Date*

Ooh Charleston! You're south of me ^^ I want to go visit there at some point in time. I also want to go visit Aiken! ^^


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i souther from charleston im from a very touristy place cough heritage golf tournament cough lol


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy the site! Dont be afriad to ask questions, its a great place to do so!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

ilovestitch said:


> Welcome! I hope you enjoy the site! Dont be afriad to ask questions, its a great place to do so!


LOL! I have enjoyed the Website since 2006  I started the same month you did! =)

Thanks for the welcome though, LOL!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Skippy! said:


> LOL Thanks for the Welcome *wiggles her imaginary glasses and looks at Got2Gallop's Join Date*
> 
> Looks like I should be the one welcoming you though!  You green bean!  *smugly polishes her Dec. 2006 Join Date*


lol Skippy, I missed that join date :wink:


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

im the newest *sadly covers up her feb 2009 join date*


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Im originally from Chester, (born in Charleston) SC but I live out here in San Diego now.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Skippy, 

Greenville, SC

Born and raised in NY then lived outside Philly for nearly 20 years until moving here 8 years ago.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow! There are a few of ya out here =)

I'm a Los Angeles native, then moved to Alabama (Auburn) when i turned 18. Then shortly after I turned 20 I moved to South Carolina and got married, LOL

My little life has been full of excitement ;D


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm originally from florida then i moved here


----------

